

Oatmeal, IndieGogo, National Wildlife Federation & American Cancer Society sued - robbiet480
http://www.popehat.com/2012/06/17/the-oatmeal-v-funnyjunk-part-iv-charles-carreon-sues-everybody/

======
zmanji
This is the most bizarre series of events I have ever witnessed unfold in the
legal system.

~~~
rjuyal
Indeed. Looks like oatmeal and funnyjunk is doing this deliberately.

------
josephcooney
"a man who is his own lawyer, has a fool for a client", doubly so in this
case.

------
rjuyal
This all episode is going more funnier than entire oatmeal comics ( I am a fan
of these comics )

<http://theoatmeal.com/blog/funnyjunk2>

------
RealGeek
This is just a pathetic waste of resources.

------
wiradikusuma
wow. suddenly the term "literal 'net" pops up in my head.

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=literal%20net>

